# Feeding problems



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

I got my rhom about a week ago and since then I put a couple of feeders in with him as I didn't know when or if he would eat? He toffed all the fish but since then has been laying under the filter and tries to hide most of the time (he will only come out if no-one is in the room, and if someone enters he goes back into hiding)

I've been trying to feed him ox heart, he takes a few bites and leaves it and it appears he is only active or interested if there are live feeders in with him!

What is the best way to get him to eat different things?? starve him till he eats it??

any help would be most greatful!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It kid of depends on how big he is but in gereral, I dont feed anyfish over 5" more than every other day, and most of my serrasalmus get fed every 3-5 days. To get him off feeders, try putting in the food before you go to bed, and then take it out in the morning. BTW, none of my serrasalmus have like any type of heart....try smelt, they all love it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> It kid of depends on how big he is but in gereral, I dont feed anyfish over 5" more than every other day, and most of my serrasalmus get fed every 3-5 days. To get him off feeders, try putting in the food before you go to bed, and then take it out in the morning. BTW, none of my serrasalmus have like any type of heart....try smelt, they all love it.


 yea smelt is my caribes favorite food... nightcrawler worms a close second...

did you recently get him? he will eat sooner or later...


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> It kid of depends on how big he is but in gereral, I dont feed anyfish over 5" more than every other day, and most of my serrasalmus get fed every 3-5 days. To get him off feeders, try putting in the food before you go to bed, and then take it out in the morning. BTW, none of my serrasalmus have like any type of heart....try smelt, they all love it.


yea smelt is my caribes favorite food... nightcrawler worms a close second...

did you recently get him? he will eat sooner or later... [/quote]
just recently got him! he's only 2.5"! What is smelt and can I buy it at lfs?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ok feed him once everyday until his belly rounds out a bit (my caribes just eat til they're full.. seems like they can judge a good amount for themselves)

get smelt from your grocery store... i get mine in a bag in the freezer gutted and be-headed.... like $3 for 2 pounds, should last a loooong time









also get some raw shrimp and nightcrawlers from the bait shop


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

sweet thanks!


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

change the light to a 60 watt bulb and try and stop direct sunlight to the tank.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Ashfury said:


> change the light to a 60 watt bulb and try and stop direct sunlight to the tank.


 thanks for that never even thought about lighting being 2 bright!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I feed mine beefheart every other day. sometimes he's hungry and eats the lot, sometimes he's happy with just a few bites. just make sure you remove whatever he doesn't eat









It took a long time for my rhom to lose his shyness, but its well worth it :laugh:


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

your fish ahs just been moved to a new habitat its getting used to human traffic (sorry awsome film) and it might take some time starve him for 1.5 to 2 days with te lights off and a towel over the tank. this should give him a sense of saftey and help him adjust to his new tank then let him get used to you being there spent alot of tim ein front of your tank with him this will help. also after the d=time is up remove the towle with a dark room and try him on the food you would like to feed him as his staple diet, if you like then recover and let him eat GOOD LUCK

JON..


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> your fish ahs just been moved to a new habitat its getting used to human traffic (sorry awsome film) and it might take some time starve him for 1.5 to 2 days with te lights off and a towel over the tank. this should give him a sense of saftey and help him adjust to his new tank then let him get used to you being there spent alot of tim ein front of your tank with him this will help. also after the d=time is up remove the towle with a dark room and try him on the food you would like to feed him as his staple diet, if you like then recover and let him eat GOOD LUCK
> 
> JON..


 Great idea will definately try that!!! by the way human traffic







he stays in the same corner all the time!!! He will adjust as I've seen yorkie's P turn from a shy little fish to a mean ass mofo!!!


----------

